#  Chat Ecke >   Hallo Lucy >

## Brava

Eine tolle Kur wünsch ich dir
Komm fit wieder,bring aber keinen Kurschatten mit(zu alt)
Ach ja immer schön mitsingen

----------


## Patientenschubser

*Da wo man singt da lass dich ruhig nieder, böse Menschen haben keine Lieder.... 
Hier einen Vorschlag fürs abendliche Singen:*  *Da droben vor meines Vaters Haus  
Musik
Text 	Rudolf Miethe (vor 1919)
trad. (18. Jhdt.) 	Melodie vorspielen     
Frau Nachtigall, klein Vögelein,
willst du mich lehren singen?
Ich will dir den Fuß mit Gold beschlan,
die Hand mit goldnen Ringen. 
Was frag ich nach dem roten Gold,
was frag ich nach den goldnen Ringen?
Ich bin des Walds klein Vögelein,
niemand kann mich bezwingen. 
Bist du des Walds klein Vögelein
und kann dich niemand zwingen,
so zwingt dich Reif und kalter Schnee
und 's Laub wohl von der Linden. 
Und wenn die Linde das Laub verliert,
so trauern alle Äste:
Daran gedenkt, ihr Mägdlein jung,
und halt' eur Kränzlein feste! 
Soll ich mein Kränzlein halten fest,
so will mir's doch nimmer bleiben;
viel lieber trag ich Schleierlein weiß,
umwunden mit gelber Seiden.* *
Ich wünsch dir auch eine erfolgreiche und schöne Kur, geniess es einfach so wie es ist....
denke immer dran es könnte schlimmer sein.... 
Gruß vom Schubser*

----------


## Falke

@Lucy, 
Du weist das ich immer an Dich denke und Dir wünsche die Kur Dir wieder Kräfte schenke. 
ERHOLE DICH GUT !
Uwe

----------


## Frosch

Singt man in einer Kur? 
Lucy, erhole Dich und nutze das Angebot aus, wo kurst Du denn?

----------


## lucy230279

danke für eure guten wünsche.
seufz, aber a bissele gemein isses schon, das mit dem singen.
singen ist ja ein absolutes hobby, baer doch nicht in der eingangshalle der klinik mit einer truppe, die bitte mal den ton treffen sollte, und den anderen über 9ßjährigen zusammen, ich habs mir ne halbe stunde angehört, weil mir langweilig war, aber ich hab mich zurückgehalten. 
kure in bad nenndorf und mal ehrlich, ich hatte es mit wesentlich besser vorgestellt.
bin hier, soweit ich es jetzt mitbekommen habe, die einzige unter 50. 90% sind über 70. komme mir vor wie ne aussätzige *brr* alte leute können so grausam sein. von allen 223 patienten haben bestimmt 80% gehhilfen, rollstühle oder diese wagen, die man vor sich her schiebt, keine ahnung wie die heißen.. ständig musst du aufpassen dass du keine krücken zwischen den füßen hast. *grr* wie nervig.
und in ihren blicken liegt das leid der ganzen welt, zumindestens tun sie so.
es geht den meisten mit sicherheit nicht absolut prima, aber muss man das noch so zur schau stellen und überall darüber reden? 
mhh, wie auch immer, ich werde meine therapien machen, therapieplan bekomm ich dann und mich viel außerhalb des klinikgeländes aufhalten.

----------


## Brava

Ich habs am Telefon gehört wie schön die singen :c_laugh: 
Lucy ich schick dir Ohrenstöbsel

----------


## urologiker

> es geht den meisten mit sicherheit nicht absolut prima, aber muss man das noch so zur schau stellen und überall darüber reden?

 Japp, so ist es mit kranken Menschen, das ist für das Krankenhauspersonal Alltag. Sekundärer Krankheitsgewinn ist einfach etwas feines... 
Für die Zeit dort würde ich dir raten einfach dein Ding zu machen und für dich gesundheitlich und vll auch in Sachen "wofür ich sonst nie Zeit habe" das Allermeiste aus dem Aufenthalt rauszuholen, 
motivierende Grüße, 
dein logiker  :Smiley:

----------


## lucy230279

@brava 
hör endlich auf mit lachen!!! das is ja so gemein :embarrassed_cut:  :c_laugh:  
@logiker 
danke für deine motivation. jetzt gehts ab zur massage (massaker??)

----------


## Brava

Ich lach mich schlapp :c_laugh:  :c_laugh:  :c_laugh:

----------


## Frosch

> jetzt gehts ab zur massage (massaker??)

  :bigeyes_2_blue5:  
Das liest sich nicht so sehr angenehm, aber mach das Beste draus und laß Dich von Gehhilfen, Rollstühlen und Rollatoren (diese Gehwägelchen) nicht beeindrucken.  
Das mit dem Singen verstehe ich nicht, wieso singt da wer im Eingang?  :Huh?:

----------


## lucy230279

also, die massage mit dem hydrojet war ganz angenehm, allerdings hab ich jetzt merh schmerzen als vorher, aber wahrscheinlich legt sich das noch. 
@frosch 
hier gibts nen veranstaltungsplan, damit man sich nicht langweilt: 
hier mal die möglichkeiten von gestern: 
10.30     Vortrag der Psychologie zur Rückenschule
14.00     Vortrag Rheuma und Osteoporose (durch die Diätassistentin)
15.00     HobbyBasteln
15.00     Boulen im Kurpark
15.30     Berliner Nachmittag mit dem Kurensemble
15.30     Begrüßung der neuangereisten Patienten mit Hausführung (da war ich bei)
16.00     freies Schwimmen im Schwimmbad (1h, das lass ich lieber)
19.30     Bunter Abend mit der Instrumentalgruppe Cappela (6 Leute,3Gitarren,          alle haben gesungen und das ganze fand halt im Foyer der Klinik statt) 
so schauen wir mal heute: die highlights: 
hilfsmittelverkauf der ergotherapie (oh ja, ich will auch ne gehhhilfe!!) :c_laugh: 
uhrenausstellung im foyer :loser_3_cut: 
boulen
radtouren (30 oder 25km)
arztvortrag endoprothesenschulung und rückenschule(ob ich mich mit dem laptop dazu setze und mitschreibe?) :b_shake: 
botanische führung und zum krönenden abschluss:
ein diavortrag über die lüneburger heide :laughter10:  :laughter01:  
schalala

----------


## Frosch

Wow, was ein Programm.  :c_laugh:  
Sieh es sportlich. Die Lüneburger Heide an sich ist eine schöne Gegend  :Zwinker: . 
Muß man da irgendwo mitmachen oder kann man sich auch außerhalb des Kurgeländes aufhalten? Bad Nenndorf ist an sich nicht so schlecht. 
Immerhin gibt es da ja Internetanschluß, also bist Du nicht ganz abgeschnitten von der Außenwelt.. 
Wie ist denn Zimmer und Essen? 
Weiterhin gute Erholung, was macht man denn da außer Hydrojet noch mit Dir an Anwendungen? 
Zur Not mußt Du Dir die Kur schön trinken!  :Prost mit Wein:   :c_10cheers_3:

----------


## sun

Hallo liebe Lucy! 
Oje! Aber mach das Beste daraus. Ich weiß wie ich das erste mal zur Kur mußte. Aber irgendwie kann man sich dann auch mit ältere also die davon jungen gut unterhalten und mal Karten spielen oder so.  
Aber ich habe eigentlich immer Glück. Ich bin zwar immer das "Kücken" so nennen sie mich dann immer. Aber meistens gibt es dann welche die so Ende dreißig Anfang vierzig sind und mit denen mache ich dann immer was.  
Also langweilig ist mir noch nie geworden bei vier Wochen.  
Das erstemal war auch grausam für mich, vorallem die ersten Tage.  
Aber du wirst sehen, das legt sich alles.  
Hol einfach das Beste für dich raus und schalte vielleicht auch mal ab. Schnapp dir ein Buch, hau dich auf die Wiese, Balkon oder was weiß ich was.  
Und sonst hast du uns ja noch.  
Also bis dann und teile uns mit, wie es bei dir weiter geht.

----------


## lucy230279

@frosch 
nein, man muss hier außer die therapien gar nix mitmachen.
war schon spazieren und werde das auch weiterhin regelmäßig tun, vielleicht geh ich mal zum kurkonzert oder ins kino oder oder oder. 
das internet hab ich mir sleber mitgebracht, laptop und karte von handyprovider, die ha ben hier zwar auch ne internetecke, allerdings kostet das 4,- EUR / h, na hilfe. da sitz ich lieber gemütlich bei nem glas wasser auf meinem zimmer. 
das zimmer, naja, wenn man bedenkt dass es eigentlich 80,- eur am tag kostet, finde ich das bedenklich, aber es geht, schade nur dass ich keinen balkon habe so wie die meisten anderen, die ihn eh net brauchen (die schaffen es ja leider nicht über die schwelle der balkontür) 
das essen ist bis jetzt okay, ich nutze die zeit zum ordentlich abnehmen, bewusst essen, nicht naschen, viel trinken und wenn möglich viel bewegen. mal sehn. 
therapieplan bekomme ich erst noch werde es aufschreiben, wenn interesse,
nachher gehts erstmal zur bewegungstherapie im wasser, hoffentl rutscht niemandem die badehose runter  :laughter10:  
schön trinken? mit wasser, ja...
übrigens ist 22.30 zapfenstreich, also nix mit ausgehn in der nacht, naja is ja auch ne klinik und kein hotel.. 
@sun 
vielen dank für deine aufmunternden worte. ich wurde schon angesprochen, dass ich den leuten doch leid tu' so zwischen den ganzen alten (leuten). ob ich denn nicht nen schock bekommen hätte? das hab ich bejaht  :Smiley:  
naja, ich halt euch auf dem laufenden. zum glück gibts euch ja noch, da bin ich net ganz so einsam..

----------


## Patientenschubser

> ....Das mit dem Singen verstehe ich nicht, wieso singt da wer im Eingang?

 Damit soll potenziellen Neukurern gleich vermittelt werden, 
wir singen dich in Grund und Boden soltest du dir erlauben kränker zu sein als einer von uns!  *
The Hellsingers from Lucy´s cure... *träller** 
Ich spreche hier aus eigener leidvoller Erfahrung.. 
ich hatte das "große Glück" genau über dem Saal zu wohnen, während meiner Kur, in dem ein- bis zweimal die Woche frohlockt wurde.... *schauder*

----------


## lucy230279

zum glück wohn ich weit oben genug, wenn es wenigstens in nem saal stattfinden würde, wäre es ja okay, aber nein, mitten im foyer, da muss man durch wenn man die klinik betritt oder verlässt.. 
egal, das war gestern, schaun wir mal was noch so ansteht.
zur zeit ist ja verwaltungsratssitzung, da könnte ich doch mal reinplatzen und mich über die quote der leute unter 40 beschweren, oder?  :c_laugh:

----------


## Brava

Armes Mädchen :c_laugh: 
Ich komm gleich dann bist nicht so allein unter
wie nennt Schubsi das doch ?Verwessis

----------


## sun

Hallo Lucy 
Was steht bei dir alles am Plan. Also bei meiner ersten Kur, hatte ich voll den Stress. zwischen 9-12 verschiedene Sachen am Tag habe ich gehabt. Dreimal am Tag im Wasser. Da hatte man es schon eilig das man das alles schaft.  
Aber du wirst sehen, das wird alles werden.  
Das du soviele alte Leute getroffen hast, ist schon blöd. Es gibt sicher viele andere Orte, wo das anders wär.  
Naja halt die ohren steif, du schaffst das mit Sicherheit.

----------


## Frosch

Schade, daß Du keinen Balkon hast, läßt sich da nichts machen? Wenn die da eh alle scheintot sind, brauchen die auch keinen Balkon.  :Grin:  
Wolltest Du nach Bad Nenndorf? 
Ich kenne manche Kurklinik von innen, aber im Foyer gesungen wurde da nie. War vielleicht auch besser so, wenn ich das hier lese.  :yes_3_cut:

----------


## lucy230279

hallo frosch, 
ja ich wollte hierher, weil diese klinik auf die psoriasisarthritis spezialisiert ist und außerdem nicht weit weg von schatzi ist :yes_3_cut:  
so ich hab jetzt meinen therapieplan. teilweise ist er vorgegeben, teilweise muss ich zeiten selber bestimmen: 
also
morgen:
- schwefelbad
- progressive muskelentspannung
- bewegungsbad
- vortrag zu gedanken der heilbehandlung
- massage
- ganzkörperkältetherapie
- chefarzttermin
- medizinische trainingstherapie 
freitag:
- moorpackung (7.00!)
- vortrag zur stressbewältigung
- progressive muskelentspannung
- einzelgymnastik
- ganzkörperkältetherapie
- medizinische trainingstherapie
- ein mal freies schwimmen in der kurklink 
samstag
- moorpackung
- ganzkörperkältetherapie
- einmal freies schwimmen in klinik
- einmal freies schwimmen in thermebad 
sonntag 
- schwimmen in thermebad 
so, da einige termine ja fest sind und andere zur freien zeiteinteilung, wobei die möglichen zeiten auch vorgegeben sind, muss ich erstmal überlegen, wie ich das alles unter einen hut bekomme, das wird ja stress pur!!
ach ja, essen muss ich auch noch zwischendurch..

----------


## Falke

Jetzt nehme ich unsere Lucy aber in Schutz , 
Ich weis das Sie singen (schön wie eine Nachtigall) kann hört Euch einfach mal Platten mit Ihr drauf an.
Zudem könnte Sie sich ans Kurklavier setzen und wahrscheinlich ein 2 Stündiges Konzert geben wenn Sie nicht so von Ihrem Rheuma gepeinigt werden würde. 
Liebe Lucy zerbrich Dir nicht den Kopf über solche Kasper sondern geniese, geniese die Kur und erholle Dich gut ! 
Grüßle
Uwe

----------


## urologiker

Hey Uwe, 100% Zustimmung, Lucy kann sehr schön singen! Würde ich mir als Schlaflied jederzeit wünschen *lacht*

----------


## lucy230279

@falke 
schön dass du mich in schutz nimmst, ich weiß aber gar nicht vor wem?
mich hat hier niemand angegriffen! 
und die komplimente..dankeschön.. aber übertreib es nicht, ich bin bei weitem nicht so gut, wie du hier darstellst.

----------


## Falke

Jetzt stell Dich doch nicht immer so klein dar, hab ein wenig mehr Selbstvertrauen zuu Dir und Singe. 
Sogar Uro würde Dich sich in den Schlaf singen lassen, er nennt Dich Schlaflied *grinz*, na ja ich glaube ihm ist das gerade mal noch so zu verzeihen. 
Tralalalala lalala

----------


## Brava

Wer ist hier ein Kasper :Huh?:  :Huh?: ??

----------


## lucy230279

@uro 
in den schlaf singen? mmhh, grübel. ich nehm das jetzt mal als kompliment und sage dir dann, dass die voraussetzung, um dich in den schlaf singen zu können, nicht gegeben ist. bin ja nicht bei dir!! 
mmhh, obwohl, wenn du lachst, dann gefällt es dir doch nicht? :loser_3_cut:

----------


## urologiker

@Falke - nee, is klar. Jetzt sag du mir, ich würde mich missverständlich ausdrücken. Wer im Glashaus sitzt...  :Grin:

----------


## Falke

Der werfe den ersten Stein in die Luft !

----------


## urologiker

> bin ja nicht bei dir!!

 Wat schade aber auch. Und ja, du singst vll nicht unbedingt wie eine Nachtigall *lol*, aber überdurchschnittlich schön allemal. 
logiker, der diesen Lucy-fred witzig findet

----------


## Frosch

> freitag:
> - moorpackung (7.00!) 
> - einmal freies schwimmen in klinik
> - einmal freies schwimmen in thermebad

 7 Uhr? Mein Beileid! 
Was bedeutet denn wohl einmal freies Schwimmen? 
Na denn mal viel Spaß, wird Dir wenigstens nicht langweilig bei dem Programm.  :Grin:

----------


## lucy230279

@uro 
von meinem gesinge wirst du dich bei gelegenheit persönlich überzeugen können odr übergeben, je nach dem.. 
@frosch
wenn keine therapien im wasser stattfinden, werden die schwimmbecken freigegeben, auch ohne therapeutische aufsicht zu schwimmen, bzw. im wasser zu hängen, wenn ich an die anderen kurgäste denke *würg*

----------


## Brava

Ach Lucy  :c_laugh: 
denk dran sehr alt und sehr reich muss er sein

----------


## lucy230279

nanana, wer redet denn hier von kurschatten?
also weißt du.... ich doch nicht... oder? *grins*  :shy_5new:  :laughter01:

----------


## Brava

Aber Süsse ohne Kurschatten ist es doch keine Kur
Du brauchst auch Spass

----------


## urologiker

> @uro 
> von meinem gesinge wirst du dich bei gelegenheit persönlich überzeugen können odr übergeben, je nach dem...

 Parfait! Und wenn du es nicht schaffst - ich liebe den Leipziger Weihnachtsmarkt, da komme ich dich auf jeden Fall besuchen, you`ll see. 
will work for travel, logiker  :Smiley:

----------


## sun

Hallo Lucy! 
Lieber nicht------------- wow wenn ich da auch manchmal an Leute gedacht habe.. 
Weißt was bei uns bei der kur immer toll ist. 
Ich muß ja mit einem Zug in den Stollen reinfahren. Da fahren wir mit Badeklamotten rein und Bademantel.  
Die meisten habe alle einen ausgeliehen Mantel, dann bekommt man ihn jedesmal frisch. Kostet halt so um die 40 Euro für vier Wochen, aber er ist frische.  
Hat ja schließlich bis zu 42 Grad oder mehr und 97 % Luftfeuchtigkeit.  
Wenn ich dann in der Nähe von mir einen sehe, mit eigenem Bademantel, der vielleicht genau so lange da ist wie ich. Würg. Da ist besser, man sucht sich einen Platz zwei, drei Wagons weiter vorne.  
Und wenn die vielleicht dann noch neben dir dann im Stollen liegen. Wow wenn ich daran denke, da frage ich mich. Was manche Leute denken. Das riecht man 3 km gegen den Wind, den alten Schweiß. Das kann ich überhaupt nicht vertragen.

----------


## sun

@ uro, da hast du ja noch ein wenig Zeit zum arbeiten bist dort hin.

----------


## lucy230279

@uro 
ach sonnenschein, 
das wär aber schön. hast du ne couch zum übernachten?
ich nämlich nicht... :shy_5new:

----------


## sun

@lucy, warte ich hab eine alte Matratze die schick ich dir.  :laughter10:

----------


## lucy230279

@sun 
ja so ein heilstollen wär schon was feines. aber ich kann es mir gut vorstellen, dass es echt abartig ist wenn so verschwitzte leute neben dir liegen.. 
hier mal noch ne allgemeine auflistung meiner therapien für die, die es interessiert: 
jeweils pro woche (montag bis samstag) 
3 mal krankengymnastik
2 mal bewegungsbad in der gruppe
2 mal massagen klassisch / schultergürtel / bws / lws
3 mal ergotherapie
2 mal moorpackungen hws / bws / lws /schulter
2 mal schwefelbad
2 mal walking
2 mal mtt (medizinische trainingstherapie) die werde ich erweitern und öfter machen
6 mal schwimmen
6 mal kältekammer 
dazu diätberatung, sozialberatung, untersuchungen, entspannungstraining  usw.

----------


## urologiker

> @uro 
> ach sonnenschein, 
> das wär aber schön. hast du ne couch zum übernachten?
> ich nämlich nicht...

 Falscher fred?!   
Anyway, klar hab ich ne Couch, sogar 2. Auf denen lieg ich prima - und du auf dem Futonbett in meinem himmelblau/schokoladenpudding-gestrichenen Schlafgemach *flirt* 
Was trinkst du?

----------


## lucy230279

@sun 
das is aber lieb von dir, vielen dank :laughter10:

----------


## sun

Na dann hast du ja einiges vor.  
Der Stollen tut mir gut. Muß ja auch im August wieder fahren.  
Aber ich nehme diesmal auch meinen Lap Top mit

----------


## Brava

Na nu ist das der Kurschatten grins

----------


## sun

Lucy! 
Mußt mir nur sagen, wann du die brauchst, das ich sie nicht zu spät wegschicke! 
@ uro, nimmst du deine Couch und dein Schlagemach mit zu Lucy? Na dann disponiere ich mal einen LKW von uns zu dir, das du alles Platz hast, wenn du zu Lucy fährst. 
@ brava, siehste kaum passt man nicht auf. Schon ist Uro auch auf Kur

----------


## lucy230279

@uro 
falscher fred? nöö, wieso? flirten wir? *grins*
naja is ja auch mein thread, da dürfen kleine ot's mal sein, alles andere über telefon  :c_laugh:  
futonbett? is gut für den rücken oder? da kann ich meine kur bei dir fortsetzen (und schon bin ich wieder elegant beim thema  :Smiley: ) 
was ich trinke? vorzugsweise wasser und viel viel kaffee.
essen brauch ich nur in geringem maße  :Grin:

----------


## Brava

Ja sun da haben wir was verpasst
na so was

----------


## urologiker

OT: Was ist eigentlich mit unserem Forum los :Huh?:  Hier geht ja heute richtig was ab! 
logiker, schwer begeistert!

----------


## Brava

na früher war das immer so bis die 2 Damen zur Attacke geblasen haben
gell da gucksch logiker

----------


## sun

@ uro: tja, wir unterhalten Lucy, das ihr nicht so langweilig ist.  
Ist doch toll oder? Ich finde es super, wenn hier viel los ist. Und alle ihre Finger wund schreiben. 
Sorry Lucy, jetzt wieder zu deinem Thema oder? 
@ brava, das lassen wir lieber wieder. Ist besser so.

----------


## lucy230279

@brava, 
bitte keine alten sachen aufwärmen 
@brava und sun 
nichts falsches denken bitte 
@uro 
du hast meine frage nicht beantwortet und auf meinen beitrag nicht reagiert *schmoll*

----------


## lucy230279

@sun 
bin dir net böse und bin froh, dass man(n) auch mal spaß machen kann 
knuddel

----------


## Brava

Ne mach ich schon nicht
Die Gedanken sind frei :teasing_new:

----------


## sun

Lucy, das mach ich nicht.  
Spaß muß sein oder? 
Falls du morgen nicht ausgeschlafen bist, gib einfach uns die Schuld.

----------


## lucy230279

dafür geb ich euch gern die schuld  :yes_3_cut: 
hab meinen plan für morgen ausgearbeitet und irgendwie alles unterbekommen, mit mahlzeiten stehn da jetzt 13 sachen drauf, da werde ich morgen abend ins bett fallen.

----------


## urologiker

> @uro 
> du hast meine frage nicht beantwortet und auf meinen beitrag nicht reagiert *schmoll*

 Oah, armes DU!   
Worauf habe ich nicht reagiert? *nixraff* 
Wir hatten doch geklärt, dass du demnäxt zu mir kommst, auf dem Futonbett nach Rückenmassage nächtigst, morgens einen haissen Kaffee ans Bett gebracht bekommst und ich dann auf dem Naschmarkt vom Leipziger Allerlei koste, oder?

----------


## Brava

Na dann hoffen wir mal nicht alleine :c_laugh:

----------


## lucy230279

ähhh, ja genau, so war das.
übrigens war das hier meine frage, aber das können wir auch via pn klären  

> falscher fred? nöö, wieso? flirten wir? *grins*

 ach mal zur erklärung, den leipziger naschmarkt gibt es wirklich, der heißt so und ist nix anrüchiges, für alle nichtleipzigkenner!! :c_laugh:

----------


## sun

Siehste Lucy! 
Wir denken, er hat einiges nicht gelesen. 
Stattdessen, hat er seinen eigenen Plan gestrickt. Na dann brauch ich dir nicht die Matratze für Uro schicken.  
Puhhh wieder was gespart. Und den LKW brauch ich auch nicht los schicken .  :yes_3_cut:

----------


## Brava

Der logiker greifft an wie süss

----------


## sun

Lucy! 
Keine Angst, das wissen wir doch!!!!  
Glaubst wir wohnen auf dem Mond :Huh?: ?

----------


## lucy230279

@brava 
er greift an? wo denn? wie denn? häähh??egal.. 
@sun 
um himmelswillen, nein, das glaube ich nicht, sorry, war net bös gemeint.
hab ja auch ausdrücklich geschrieben:  

> für alle nichtleipzigkenner!

----------


## Brava

Ich glaube gelesen zu haben was mit Kaffee ans Bett usw.  :c_laugh:

----------


## sun

Hallo Lucy! 
Na bist du schon fleißig heute.  
Denk dir doch nicht gleich soviel, wenn ich was schreibe. Ist ja nicht bös gemeint. 
Du verstehst mich falsch. Das passt schon so

----------


## lucy230279

bin fix und alle. viel stress und in der kältekammer habe ich es gerade malanderthalb minuten ausgehalten, muss aber auf täglich 3 minuten kommen.
na mal schaun.
die schmerzen haben leider wieder zugenommen, v.a. im rücken, heute nacht nur bis halb drei geschlafen, dann 2tramadol à 50mg, habe darauf gehofft, schlafen zu können. leider nicht :angry_hair: 
dafür die üblichen nebenwirkungen wie schwindel usw. jetzt gehts ins bewegungsbad.
ich melde mich. bis dann

----------


## Brava

Lucy das wird schon,wart ab :s_thumbup:

----------


## sun

Hallo Lucy! 
Das tut mir leid, das du nicht schlafen konntest.  
Aber vielleicht kannst du heute besser schlafen, ich hoffe es für dich.  
In der Kältekammer war ich noch nie, soll aber auch für Morbus Bechterew gut sein, was ich weiß.

----------


## Brava

Na Lucy wie war dein Tag?

----------


## lucy230279

sehr anstrengend. 
im mom habsch mit kreislauf zu kämpfen, nach tramal heute nacht und moorpackung heute morgen, schwanke ich ein wenig und alles dreht sich. 
werde jetzt trotzdem mla versuchen, mich in die kältekammer zu begeben..

----------


## Brava

Och Lucy
Für die Kältekammer mach dir warme Gedanken und durch

----------


## lucy230279

jippieh, habe es die vollen 3 minuten in der kältekammer ausgehalten :s_thumbup:

----------


## Brava

Na klasse geht doch :s_thumbup:

----------


## Falke

@Lucy, 
ich will ja jetzt nicht lästern *grinz*
aber ich stell mir gerade vor wie Du vor mir stehst biber mit Eiszapfen an der Nase  :Winter24:  :Winter22:  :Winter30:  :sholder01:  :c_laugh:  
Neeee Spass muß sein ist toll das Du die 3 Minuten geschaft hast, die Kur zeigt also schon die ersten helfenden Erscheinungen. 
Mach weiter so da mußt Du durch
Grüßle Uwe

----------


## Falke

Und Lucy nachdem Du am Wochenende ja nicht in den Kühlschrank  :Winter22:   musstest,
wie geht es Dir denn jetzt. 
Ich hoffe die Kur bringt außer Bekanntschaft mit älteren Damen und Herren 
Dir auch Nutzen und Fortschritte in der Genesung 
Viel viel Spaß weiterhin beim Kuren und, na das muss jetzt kommen, verkühl Dich nicht ! 
Grüßle aus dem warmen Süden   :Evil: 
Uwe

----------


## lucy230279

auch am wochenende war ich im kühlschrank.
im mom gehts mir net so gut. meine ärztin war heute entsetzt, denn habe anscheinend wieder entzündungen im isg in den handgelenken und in beiden knien.
deshalb muss ich mir leider auch den fitnessclub verkneifen, obwohl ich gern hingehen würde.
wenn ich glück ha bekomme ich noch morgen ne sonographie und dann eventuelle anpassung der medikamente. mehr mtx, arcoxia wieder jeden tag. ach ja und der hammer: ich darf jetzt bis zu 2 mal täglich 100mg tramal nehmen. ach ja, da kann ich wieder davonschweben. 
naja, die anwendungen sind schon toll, aber im mom gehts mir schlechter als vorher.
egal, ich verlier den mut nicht und hoffe auf verlängerung (und dann elfmeterschießen?) :laughter01:

----------


## Brava

Lucy ich wünsch dir was!!!!!!!

----------


## Falke

@Lucy, 
Das Du wieder Tramal einnehmen musst ist natürlich nicht so toll ich hoffe es ist nur für die Zeit der Entzündung der Gelenke. 
Du weist ich bin Neugierig, erkläre mir mal bei Gelegenheit das Elfmeterschießen *grinz* 
Grüßle
Uwe

----------


## lucy230279

das mit dem elfmeterschießn hatte keine weitere bedeutung, sondern passte nur so schön in den satz. 
das *tramal* ist übrigens ein reines opioid.
schau hier:    

> *Tramadol* ist ein schwachwirksames Opioid, welches zur Therapie mittelstarker Schmerzen eingesetzt wird.
>  Tramadol ist in Deutschland u. a. als Tramal®, Tramadolor® Hexal im Handel. Es ist verschreibungspflichtig und unterliegt als eines von wenigen Opioiden nicht dem Betäubungsmittelgesetz.

 zur entzündungshemmung hab ich *methotrexat*  

> Bei Autoimmunerkrankungen wird Methotrexat eingesetzt, um die bei diesen Erkrankungen krankhafte Aktivität (Überaktivität) des Immunsystems zu unterdrücken. Methotrexat kommt als Medikament der zweiten Stufe dann zum Einsatz, wenn die Medikamente der ersten Stufe (zum Beispiel Kortison) nicht ausreichen. Die Menge an Methotrexat, die bei Autoimmunerkrankungen eingesetzt wird, ist meist sehr viel niedriger als die in der Therapie von Tumoren benötigte. Methotrexat gehört zu den wichtigen Basismedikamenten bei entzündlich-rheumatischen Erkrankungen und kann, bei regelmäßigen Kontrolle der Blutwerte und der Organfunktion, über viele Jahre gegeben werden.

 und *arcoxia,* ein nsar  

> Die *nichtsteroidalen Antirheumatika* (*NSAR*) bzw. *NSAID* (non steroidal anti inflammatory drugs) sind entzündungshemmende Schmerzmittel, die in unterschiedlichem Ausmaß Fieber senken und das Verklumpen der BlutplättchenThrombozytenaggregation) verhindern.Sie wirken durch Hemmung der Synthese von Entzündungsmediatoren durch die Blockade des Enzyms Cyclooxygenase (COX). Sie hemmen somit nicht alle Phasen der Entzündung wie die steroidalen Antiphlogistika (die Glukokortikoide), dafür sind sie meist ohne schwerwiegende Nebenwirkungen für längere Zeit einsetzbar.

 ich denke damit bin ich gut versorgt :yes_3_cut:   quellen: alle www.wikipedia.org

----------


## Falke

@Lucy  
das wusste ich ich habe nur bezüglich Opiaden auch leichten immer meine Bedenken 
Mein Motto lautet seitdem ich  clean bin : KEINE MACHT DEN DROGEN !
(na ja ein paar Zigaretten vielleicht)

----------


## lucy230279

@falke 
natürlich sind es starke schmerzmittel, ich glaube in der schmerzmittelskala nur knapp unter morphium gelegen. 
aber keine angst, ich bin mir der tatsache durchaus bewusst, dass das zeug abhängig machen kann und pass auch auf.  
und hier zur kur bin ich eh unter ständiger kontrolle.

----------


## Brava

Ups das sind aber starke Pillen,nimmst du die dauernd?
he was macht dein Kurschatten

----------


## lucy230279

methotrexat nehme ich einmal die woche, mehr ist auch absolut nicht erlaubt, da leider auch die schlimmste nebenwirkung eintreten kann wenn nicht rechtzeitig ein gegenmittel gegeben wird 
arcoxia nehme ich jeden tag eine 
ansonsten tramal und ibuprofen nur bei bedarf, ibu für zwischendurch und wenn ich nicht lange stehn muss dann tramal.

----------


## sun

Hallo Lucy! 
Dann wünsche ich dir mal schnell gute Besserung. Muß wohl zurzeit am Wetter liegen.  
Halt die Ohren steif, drück dir die Daumen, das du eine Verlängerung bekommst.  
Du schaffst das, bei meinen ersten zwei Kuren, hatte ich auch in der Kur, eine Kurreaktion. Aber danach geht es dir hoffentlich dann besser

----------


## Zwickbua

Hallo kleine ich wünsche dir auch nur das beste für die Kur ich denk an dich und hoffe das es dir hinter her richtig gut geht :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## Frosch

Lucy,  
was macht die Verlängerung und wieviele Tage/Wochen bekommst Du mehr? 
Weiterhin angenehmes Kuren und gute Erholung.

----------


## lucy230279

hallo frosch, 
werde dei verlängerung erst nächste woche beantragen, denn dieses we fahr ich zu schatzi und da es mir im mom net so gut geht, hatte ich etwas angst net wegzudürfen. 
aber verlängerung werde ich definitiv beantragen, hoffe auf 2 wochen, denn mein dienstplan, sieht ende juli schon wieder 2 tage schalter vor. und das am monatsultimo 2 tage stehn? dann kann ich es gleich wieder vergessen. 
aber ich kümmere mich und sag euch bescheid.

----------


## Frosch

Lucy,  
wie lange dauert die Kur noch? Fühlst Du Dich besser bzw. bringt es Dir etwas? Ich habe gelesen, daß Du ziemlich viel Tramal nimmst, gibt es nichts anderes, was sagen denn die Kurärzte? 
Weiterhin gute Erholung.

----------


## lucy230279

habe die posts mal in mein kurthema verschoben, ich finde da passen sie besser hin.
@frosch 
danke für deine genesungswünsche.
die kur geht noch bis zum 03.08. alles in allem waren es dann 4,5 wochen. am 06. gehe ich wieder arbeiten 
die anwendungen tun mir gut. ich habe gelernt gesund und fettarm zu essen und auf signale meines körpers zu achten und rückengerechtes verhalten gelernt. das ist schon alles okay. 
die rückenschmerzen haben sich auch etwas verbessert, wobei ich der meinung bin, dass es, wenn ich auf arbeit wieder starken belastungen ausgesetzt bin, sich wieder 
verschlimmert. die knie lassen mich derzeit in ruhe. nur meine hände sind noch ständig entzündet. habe jetzt orthesen bekommen, die meine handgelenke etwas stabilisieren.
dazu kommt seit heute morgen oder gestern eine starke schwellung am handgelenk. ich weiß net was es ist, aber wenn ich es berühre, schmerzt das ganze gelenk.
aber hab ja morgen arzttermin und werde dann mal nachfragen.
tramal habe ich gestern abend abgesetzt, weil ich nur noch schwanken konnte, alles doppelt gesehn hab. leider kommen jetzt so langsam die rückenschmerzen zurück. aber auch darüber soll sich meine ärztin morgen den kopf zerbrechen.
außerdem bin ich ständig müde und werde mich auch jetzt gleich wieder hinlegen und schlafen. mein blutdruck,der sonst super bei 120 zu 80 liegt, befindet sich seit mehreren tagen etwas im keller, heute neue tiefststand mit 94 zu 62. ist das normal?
fühle mich auch etwas kraftlos.

----------


## Frosch

> habe die posts mal in mein kurthema verschoben, ich finde da passen sie besser hin.

 Da sollte der Beitrag auch eigentlich hin, habe ich mich wohl vertan, danke für's Verschieben.   

> außerdem bin ich ständig müde und werde mich auch jetzt gleich wieder hinlegen und schlafen. mein blutdruck,der sonst super bei 120 zu 80 liegt, befindet sich seit mehreren tagen etwas im keller, heute neue tiefststand mit 94 zu 62. ist das normal?
> fühle mich auch etwas kraftlos.

 Das könnte auch am ständig wechselnden Wetter liegen, wie ist es denn bei Dir? 
Oder aber an den Mengen Tramal, vor allem, da Du es seit gestern gar nicht mehr nimmst. 
Würde mich interessieren, was Deine Ärztin dazu und zu den anderen Sachen sagt. 
Gute Besserung vor allem für die Handgelenke.

----------


## lucy230279

@frosch, 
hatte mit wechselndem wetter bisher noch nie probleme.
aber wenn ich tramal abgesetzt habe, wieso fühle ich mich immer noch so sch...?
auch durchfall kam dazu, seit mehreren tagen...
mal sehn was die ärztin sagt...

----------


## lucy230279

so,
habe mit ärztin gesprochen. 
da durchfall weg ist und nur noch übelkeit, schwäche und schwindel übrig bleiben, behalten wir das unter beobachtung, ansonsten evtl verdacht auf infekt.
nehme jetzt wieder novalgin gegen die schmerzen und da, sowohl die knie als auch die handgelenke stark angeschwollen sind, haben wir dosis von mtx von 10 auf 15 mg erhöht.
und jetzt heißt es abwarten..

----------


## Brava

Das wird schon  :s_rose_for_u_cut: 
hab Geduld

----------

